# Ruby's First Birthday is Today :) (Pics added!)



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

My little darling turns a big one year old today! I can't believe she's a year old allready! Time sure does fly  She is having a meatball with a candle in it instead of a cake, lol. Better keep her long hair away from it huh  I'll try snap a few pics tonight


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy birthday Ruby !!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, she is beautiful! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY!!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!! ccasion9:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

ccasion4:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy first birthday Ruby


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks so much for your bday wishes for Ruby  So sweet!

She's had a nice day and had steak instead of a meatball for her cake  lol.

The pics are bad, lol, but I thought ya might wanna see anyways.

I apologise if the 'cake' makes anyone else feel ill!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ccasion4: RUBY !!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUBY!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the pics are brill oh happy birthday ruby i hope she had a great birthday did she have her steak well done or medium rare lol


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow great piccys! she looks like her mouth is watering! aww i enjoyed these!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Ruby is gorgeous. The more I see her the more I fall in love. Happy Birthday Ruby...you are a star.

Leslie


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Happy, happy birthday Ruby!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ruby! Boy, she sure did get a feast!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy birthday Ruby!!!! Looks like you had my favorite thing......STEAK! :wink: Yummy!! Lucky Girl!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, Happy Birthday pretty Ruby. Your birthday steak looks good.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday to the lovely Ruby! :wave: :blob4: ccasion9: ccasion7:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy birthday little girl I bet she enjoyed her steak - did she have it cooked ? :wave:


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

ccasion1: ccasion4: ccasion9:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Are you kidding There is no such thing as a bad Ruby pic Happy Birthday Ruby Hope you got good stuff


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ruby!!!!  Hope you enjoyed your steak!!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

AWWWW Precious, precious Ruby, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Sweetheart! 
BTW I thought that cake looked delicious *drool* :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Happpy Birthday to beautiful Ruby. :colors: :love4: What a darling sweet expression on her face and love the idea for her 'cake'. I'll remember her birthday easily as 11 July is the date hubby & I got engaged decades ago. The pics are beautiful as always! :laughing8:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to our special friend Ruby. :love5: :love8: Hope you got lots and lots of presents and lots of yummy food. Heaps of love and licks from Minx and Brooke. :love9: :love3: :love7: :love1:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBYGOOBER.

Hazzah. A new nickname xD

Roby is the prettiest looking chihuahua, there are a few others too. Rock on.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ruby!!
ccasion6: ccasion9: ccasion4: ccasion2: :love1:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I love the second pic!!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ruby!!!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! You're all too sweet  Sorry I didn't get back to the post earlier but I've had my crazy cousins staying and havent really had many spare minutes!

Clare, yep, Ruby eats her steak raw, 'steak tartar',  But she didn't eat her whole 'cake' just some of it


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ruby!!!!

Looks like she had a fabulous dinner!! :wink:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Happy belated Birthday Ruby!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

We are crazy for our babies huh?
HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY :wave:


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy LATE birthday Ruby ccasion1: 
She is very cute and I love her long hair, it gives her personality!

Yael


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Opps sorry for late reply , hope Ruby had a great birthday she is such a sweetheart


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

This is the first time I have seen a picture of Ruby and she may be the most beautiful chi that I have seen *besides Bandit of course*  
Bandit says he hopes she had a great b-day and they are just the right age to have a date :shock:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

aaaww, she's so cute! bet she loved that steak. Happy Birthday Ruby! ccasion4: ccasion1: ccasion7:


----------

